
Google Hits ‘Send’ On Priority Inbox For Android’s Gmail App - px
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/09/google-hits-send-on-priority-inbox-for-androids-gmail-app/
======
mikey_p
That'd be great if their Gmail app was more useful, it's in ability to
configure what labels to sync (aka IMAP sub folders) is a big drag, and why I
switch to K9 mail.

~~~
ahalam
You can choose which labels to sync. In fact, there are 3 options for each
label - Don't Sync, Sync Default # of days, Sync All.

------
albertsun
Finally! This is one instance in which the mobile version should have come
first as it's so much important there.

------
tkahn6
Still waiting on the "send as" feature in the mobile version.

~~~
sandipc
that's part of this update too... as long as an email address is set up to
send mail in web-based Gmail, you can use it to send mail from the new Gmail
app

~~~
cma
Looks like they added 'respond in-line' too, or was that there before?

~~~
briancurtin
Nah that's new. No more top-posting when responding to mailing lists!

